# 30-3D at Carleton Sportsmens Club



## Girtski (Apr 29, 2009)

Sunday 4-11-2011. 30 outdoor 3D at the Carleton Sportsmens Club. Registration is from 9AM-2PM. See the link for map and photos!

http://carletonsportsmensclub.com/flash_005.htm


----------

